# Grill Time



## oldognewtrick (May 30, 2010)

Just got done doing a little grillin. Cut some sweet potato slices, covered with butter and some cinnamon in a metal pan with Reynolds wrap to cover and grilled with some chicken breasts marinated in Wish Bone dressing. We usually use regular taters, sliced but the sweets, turned pretty darn good. Definitely a do again.

Got a pork butt thawed out and going to toss it on the smoker about 5:00 a.m. tomorrow, slow cook it and make some pulled pork sandwiches, corn on the cobb, homemade coleslaw and some Alabama homegrown tomatoes. I know I'm not the only griller today, whats everyone else cookin? 

Havin a grillin good time in mid-tn in the rain.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 2, 2010)

Finding Pork in Texas is close top impossible. I think that's a true southern thing and not a southwest thing. Down here it's all beef with some pork thrown in some sausages. Completely different mentality. Do you have any pics of your grill setup?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 2, 2010)

Tx, the thing I love about Tn is you can enjoy all kinds of BBQ. I never really did any "smoking" before just gas grilling. I have a 60 gal air compressor tank I'm going to convert to a smoker whenever I get a free moment, I have a very small trailer I've been saving to mount it to, but in the mean time I found a Brinkman charcoal smoker at Home Depot for 39 bucks, couldn't pass it up and tried it last week end. Turned out a lot better than I thought it would, a lot better than my first beer brew. Should of read the directions for the 45th time and remembered that not all the hops go in at once. Oh well lesson learned on the second attempt.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 3, 2010)

I think one of the ways I know I'm getting older is I read instructions instead of just assuming the left over parts weren't needed. 

On the thought of BBQ. We only smoke. I would venture to say you would have a hard time finding grilled in Texas marked as BBQ. They are adamant on the terminology down here.


----------



## SJNServices (Jun 3, 2010)

I think BBQ is a great way to get way to get back to our neanderthal roots. My personal favorite grill is simply a grill with four flip down legs. I simply grab up a bunch of 2x blocks, some beer and steak among all the other stuff, go find a place out in the middle of the desert (or mountains) and start a nice big fire, have a few beers and when it's down to a nice bed of coals, the Q is ready! :beer:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 4, 2010)

A couple of times we used the actual pit method, where you dig a hole, fill it with fuel then build up rocks and what not around it, setting the grate on top of that.


----------



## donnaj867 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 16, 2010)

donnaj867 said:


> Hello !
> I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !



Yeah, most web forums welcome everyone.  However it's understandable that you might question that if your initial experience on the internet was in IRC (Internet Relay Chat).  A lot of IRC forums are operated by 14 year old kids that exercise their supreme and unquestionable authority over everyone in the IRC channel they own by kicking out and banning anyone for the slightest reason.  Of course, they only do that as long as they have plenty of people joining that channel.  None of them would find such fun presiding over an empty channel.  We're normal people in here (for the most part, anyway), and the top dogs that run this forum here are mature enough to have facial hair.  And that usually means they have bigger issues on their minds than kicking and banning people just for the thrill and pleasure of exercising supreme and unquestionable authority.  

So, welcome aboard.

(PS:  You'll notice that I qualified the phrase "We're normal people" with the phrase "for the most part".  That's because we're not all normal people in here.  Don't get me wrong...  we're all normal, but we're not all "people".  I live in Canada, but I'm probably not what you'd call "a Canadian".  I'm more along the line of what you'd probably think of as a "Grey" or a "space alien" or (heaven forbid) a "Martian".  :rofl:

Hey, I'm not short, I'm not green, but I do live in Canada.  But, under the circumstances, it wouldn't be entirely truthful to to call me "a Canadian".  I prefer to live in Canada because Canada has the Aurora Borealis, (the Northern Lights) that create moving lights in the sky.  So Canadians don't get all twisted out of shape if they see a moving light in the sky, and that makes my job a lot easier.  Also, truth be told, Canadians make better beer, better hockey and better abductees than Americans do.  So, trust me when I say that everyone in here is "normal", and it's prolly best just to leave it at that.)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Also, truth be told, Canadians make better beer, better hockey and better abductees than Americans do.  So, trust me when I say that everyone in here is "normal", and it's prolly best just to leave it at that.)



Hey, we down here in Yankee Land make great homebrew, I think *WE* have Lord Stanleys Cup and the reason we don't get abducted so much is we carry firearms.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 17, 2010)

And thanks for givin the secret away that we dress like monkeys....now I havta get another disguise so the aliens won't get me. That emu suit just doesn't fit any longer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2010)

aaahhhhhhh.....45ACP. It's not just for sock monkeys anymore.:


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey! That looks like a guy I had working for me!!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad (Jul 18, 2010)

My ex wife was Canadian. I just couldn't handle being on the recieving end of domestic abuse.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, she looks like she'd be right at home living year round in a camping trailer.  

Not all Canadian girls look like that.  Some don't smoke.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 20, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Some don't smoke.



That's a shame.


----------



## petes334 (Sep 3, 2010)

lol... She looks like she can sure cut some wood.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 4, 2010)

petes334 said:


> lol... She looks like she can sure cut some wood.



Yes, that's right.  The reason that girl is in that poster is because she's a dam good lumberjack.

Just like this girl was named "Miss Ridgid Tools" because she's one helluva plumber.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 8, 2010)

She isn't? I've been mislead by advertising campaigns for years.


----------



## junilerick (Mar 8, 2011)

B-B-Q~
B-B-Q~
Me-and-you~
B-B-Q~
I-Luv-U~


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2011)

2remodel said:


> One of my favorite things to do in the summer is throw some steaks and burgers on the grill



Why wait for summer, you miss out on some great grillin time, we grill out all year long. Snow, rain, dark of night...kinda sounds like the Post Office, huh.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Why wait for summer, you miss out on some great grillin time, we grill out all year long. Snow, rain, dark of night...kinda sounds like the Post Office, huh.



You're the post office of grilling? Sweet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> You're the post office of grilling? Sweet.



Yep, except I don't loose the chicken leg, make you stand in a non-moving line and have a bad attitude...most of the time.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw your dog doin the dishes...what's his name again? Coldwater? oh yeah, you was sayin "that's as clean as Coldwater can get them thare dishes"!!

What a GOOd Ol' Dog!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 17, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Yep, except I don't loose the chicken leg, make you stand in a non-moving line and have a bad attitude...most of the time.



I get grumpy if I don't eat on time, I may be the Post Office of grilling.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 13, 2012)

It's time to get those grills going again!

Anyone else ready?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2012)

Just finished a pork loin on the grill, and peppers and onions in the cast iron pan....with butter...on the grill.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 13, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Just finished a pork loin on the grill, and peppers and onions in the cast iron pan....with butter...on the grill.



There seems to be something wrong with my internet, cause I didn't get my invite:banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2012)

I need to get that fixed...I could swear I sent out all the invitations with that lady at the post office?


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 14, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Just finished a pork loin on the grill, and peppers and onions in the cast iron pan....with butter...on the grill.



I've been moving more and more into pork. 

In Texas it's sacrilegious but it's tasty.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 14, 2012)

Beef is great on the grill, no doubt, but smelling some pig roasting on the smoker is pure heaven. When you going to launch a smoking meat forum???


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2012)

Soon. Very soon.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2012)

We got another inch of snow yesterday, if this globle warming keeps up, I,m going to freeze to death!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 15, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> Soon. Very soon.



If you need some help, count me in.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 19, 2012)

I will. Seems there's quite an interest in it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 29, 2012)

Hoping the weather holds out for this weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2012)

Weather should never stop you from grillin out. Only excuse is you are  slowed down fro having to make a beer run.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 2, 2012)

It does unfortunately. 

Rain in particular, but this weekend was interrupted by chores.


----------

